# Help! Our Dog is "Sleep Pooping"



## Jessica31 (Jul 9, 2007)

I know this is a little gross but my dog really does poop in his sleep. Has anyone ever had a similar situation?

My husband and I used to let our dog sleep in our bed until the "sleep pooping" started. He never, ever has accidents in the house and he never deliberatley pooped in the house. He only does this in his sleep. ???????

We got him a bed and he has pooped in his bed as well. It doesn't happen all the time (which is wierd) usually ever few months or so.

Any ideas??


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Have you asked a vet about this? I doubt this is normal.


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry, I have no experience with this at all, but I'm with RMN on this one...I would ask a vet. That does not seem normal at all.


----------



## Jessica31 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks.

I haven't asked my vet yet but I guess I will.


----------



## williamcooper100 (Jan 23, 2009)

Did you have any success? Our rottie just started doing the same thing. Again- only while asleep, and only a small amount. She gets very concerned when she finds it and immediately tries to remove it from her bed- so I'm sure she doesn't realize its happening at the time.

This has become an every morning problem now...

Our vet checked her sphincter muscles and says that is not the issue. I've seen advice on the problem that says a diet with less fiber, and my vet mentioned the possibility of using psyllium husk- so basically these two ideas contradict each other...


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Clifford has severe hip dysplasia. Sometimes he will strain so hard to get his back end off the ground that he will also push out feces. This was starting to get more frequent at night, so I've been taking him for an extra walk right before bed. We walk until he poos, which means there is nothing available to be squeezed out during the night!


----------

